# When's Your Party?



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

I usually plan mine for the weekend before Halloween. I always had people complaining that they couldn't come because of 'other' obligations the weekend closest to Halloween, so I started planning mine for the weekend before. I'm not even sure if I'm going to have one this year. It seems like an awful lot of work just for the guests to come for an hour or two then leave by 11. So I'm still up in the air about this year...


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

This will be my 9th year. I always have mind the weekend before Halloween. It gives me time to get the graveyard down and put away during the next week. And all you guys know you have to work really hard for all the new props you made for this year and find more storage space. Not to mention all the 75% off stuff you buy after halloween lol.........


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

We're doing "actual" Halloween. It seems that TOT-ing is really dying off in our area, kids either go to school or mall events or must be going to other neighborhoods - our last 4 years in various St. Paul (MN) neighborhoods have been really disappointing for TOT-ers. Most of our guests don't have kids (we're late 20's - early 30's), and for the ones who do, we start late enough (8, and people trickle in and out all night) that they can put the kids to bed after trick or treating and still come out. 

In previous years I was scared to compete with all the other parties around town, but now I've grown my party into one I'm pretty confident about


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm thinking the same thing Eve... It seems like our little town had a party at the community center and a lot of the kids stayed there. If I end up with 20 or 25 die-hard (pun intended) party animals, we can all gift the TOTers!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine's the 31st. Gives me as much time as possible to get all the party details and decorations out. We are mid 20s so only two children yet in our group of friends. And we get absolutely zero TOTs. We live on a gravel road where most of the houses have been sold to a developer and people have moved out.


----------



## Caliban (Oct 2, 2007)

We're doing ours on the 17th this year to accomodate some friends who had prior engagements. Our Halloween tradition is to visit our college friends on Halloween and help them with their TOT production.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Our 'adult' party is on the 24th, kids on the 30th, and teenager party on the 31st! That's right three this year -- if I could have one every weekend in October I'd be a happy haunter!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

My Wonderful Witches Wingding (thanks, pandora  ) is set for Oct 1st, and the Halloween party is on the big night. Can't resist whenever I am able to have it actually _ON_ Halloween!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I always have it the weekend before because families like to take the kids/grandkids TOTing or taking pictures, etc. Or stay home and give out candy. 

Oh yeah, and I can't have Halloween off because I work at The Costume Shop and we're "a little busy". Last year I had the party 2 weeks early because my husband and our "Pit Crew" who put up the Cemetery, answer doors and keep everything going had to work the week before. 

However, I do hold an Open House on Halloween Night for those who couldn't make the party and the neighbors and their kids.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Its an Open House on Halloween for me too. This will be the second year. Last year worked out well. Some of the guests helped with the TOTs, so it was all good.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Not me*

We have ours the first Friday and Saturday after Halloween. I know it's strange, but we have marching band competitions every Saturday in October so to accommodate the 100 kids that come to my house (between the two parties), we have ours in November. We aren't having competition this year on October 31st however. Since it's tradition for November, we are just sticking to it. Thinking of organizing a Zombie Prom or something of that nature for the school on October 31....

Kaye


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*planning*

So far the plans are that I will go to my friend's house. We haven't decided to go to the haunted trail or not before the TOTs, and if her daughter will be at home. If so, around that time we will take her daughter TOT and then we will hand out to TOTs. Meanwhile, quick simple foods, like pizza and finger foods (since the both of us are REALLY tight on money). After her husband and daughter go to bed, we are going to stay up all night (or try to stay up all night) watching horror movies, like we used to when we were teens. We have to wait for her husband and daughter to go to bed because they are scaredy cats! It will be great because we had been apart for a long time and just got back in touch a few months ago. 

Still I wish that I had room, and money, to make props and just go crazy with the decor! Sigh! The In-humanity of it all!

Also would be nice to have others around that wouldn't mind partying! Northwest Georgia can be so "blah!" on Halloween. This will be the first year they will actually have something fun since I was growing up! I'm living in the wrong state! Where's the fun? Where's the hardcore celebrations?!?


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*huh?*



Si-cotik said:


> Also would be nice to have others around that wouldn't mind partying! Northwest Georgia can be so "blah!" on Halloween. This will be the first year they will actually have something fun since I was growing up! I'm living in the wrong state! Where's the fun? Where's the hardcore celebrations?!?


I am from Northwest Georgia too! What part?

Kaye

PS- you can PM that if you want.....


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

cinders said:


> Its an Open House on Halloween for me too. This will be the second year. Last year worked out well. Some of the guests helped with the TOTs, so it was all good.


Hi, there. What's the difference between an open house and a regular Halloween party? Does that mean that anyone can just go into your house? Do people stay less time when it's an open house?


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

we're having ours on halloween night, couldnt resist this year with it being a saturday. Because australia doesnt celebrate halloween in the same way overseas does we never have TOT's...growing up my son always wanted to go out TOTing but didnt understand why noone did..halloween seems to be growing here though more so for adults as a party occasion but we always end up with friends bringing thier kids along to our parties and they love it


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been going between the 24th (Saturday before) and the 30th (Friday, day before). I've ultimately decided on the 24th, because I'll already have a ton of other activities to do the week of Halloween. Hopefully this will keep the last-minute stress at bay!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

This is my 5th Annual Halloween Spooktacular - and I have always had in on the weekend of the 17/18ish.

I find it's always the perfect weekend - 2 weeks before the 31st, so no one's usually too busy yet, and it just GETS YA IN THE MOOD for the Halloween season - it's kinda like a Halloween Kickoff!


----------



## Bellalune (Sep 8, 2008)

We always have the big party on the Saturday before Halloween, so this year it's the 24th. We live in a pretty big neighborhood & usually have 100+ TOTers, so on the 31st we have a very informal open house for anyone who wants to stop by.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

We are going for our 4th year on Halloween night at sunset. Before we were in an apartment on the second floor so I would run up and down the stairs to take care of the TOTs and let in our guests. This year we are on the first floor so depending on how we are set up, I may be able to let the TOTs inside a bit before giving them candy. We usually have less than 50 TOTs since its an apartment complex, so not a big stop. Plus the small number helps with tending to guests while taking care of the TOTs. Not sure if this new spot gets more or less traffic then our other place too.

This year is kind of a mystery since its a whole new layout for us to set up. 

Oh and most of our friends are 20 to 30 somethings and there's only one child so far (another couple is currently pregnant) so its just us adults. Plenty of free booze and food all around.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree BevAnn. We always have our adult party a couple of weeks before. My son's b-day is the 30 so we have to do his party sometime around there. Also, all of our friends have kids so we all go trick or treating together on Halloween night. By having the adult party early, I can focus more on throwing my son's party and actual Halloween night. It DOES put you in the mood for the main event on the 31st!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Our party is on the actual night as it's a Saturday, but normally we would do it the weekend before. We don't really get any TOTs here where I am at the moment, so the only thing to worry about is whether my guests will find something else to do lol


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

We're doing ours the Saturday before Halloween (the 24th) this year.


----------

